# Blue Pearl Shrimps X Red Cherry Shrimps



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

Just wana ask.....Do they cross-breed and create an ugly hybrid shrimp?
Please help.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Any shrimp with the same genus (ie Caridina and Neocaridina) will interbreed
Whether they make ugly shrimp.. I'm not sure
Snow White Bees + CRS make a really nice bright white,
but Blue Pearl and RCS, I'm not sure
It'll probably turn back into wild colours


----------



## belo (Sep 25, 2010)

most probably they will...


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes they will make hybrids, and they are usually greyish or brown.


----------

